# Dimensions lab



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Brand new lab im trying out from a source I trust so will give it a bash and keep this post updated have some tren ace test prop and tbol will be going for 400mg ace 400mg prop and 60mg tbol never tried tbol before so I'm looking forward to see what that brings


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Is this the new dhacks?


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Is this the new dhacks?


that's what i think look at the packaging lol but my source is insistent that it's a new lab lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Is this the new dhacks?


yes it is I started a thread the other day on it. I've been looking for pics so cheers OP


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The Tren looks a lovely colour.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

This is the new hacks so I have been told.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Hs1988 said:


> that's what i think look at the packaging lol but my source is insistent that it's a new lab lol


ur inbox is full lol. Can u pm me pls?


----------



## AONGHUS (Jul 9, 2013)

I never tried the the banned lab, it really that good? lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

AONGHUS said:


> I never tried the the banned lab, it really that good? lol


The dnp gave the lab it's reputation.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Will there be any more dnp as it's hard to get hold off now , and too many scammers


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Will there be any more dnp as it's hard to get hold off now , and too many scammers


x2


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> The dnp gave the lab it's reputation.


the mtren and test base was spot on m8, so i dont know about dnp giving lab its rep, on the other hand the rip225 could put you on yer @ss for 3 days, think it was more about the fact that all its product was pretty consistent


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dnp gave the lab it's rep lol have you seen there range! The dnp was just the 1st product to be made that's all, Everyone noes all there Orals have always been very high standard oils quality wise very high standard just the pip on the old rip and t400 was bad witch gave it some bad feedback however this time round they changed the rip from 225mg to 200mg and t400 to a mega test350 all to stop any bad feedback at all. They also changed there test e to 250mg from 300mg again due to pip problems

I have 3x var and 2x mega test350 on route tomz witch i Gona start it's about time it's back been sick of getting shite gear while they been down


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

All the facebook labs are only good for making a fryup with


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> All the facebook labs are only good for making a fryup with


X2 lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope they make some more of those crackin Cialis!!!!


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hs1988 said:


> that's what i think look at the packaging lol but my source is insistent that it's a new lab lol


pretty sure we have the same source!


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

labels are still so familiar lol Should have redesigned a bit more


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> The dnp gave the lab it's reputation.


and its anavar 50mg which was hitting the spot with a lot of people, in fact, orals in general were gtg.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wouldn't touch with a shiity stick if it's got any connection with the last lab that produced what can only be called overrated tosh.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

So Dhacks got 1 month in jail and is out making more.

OK


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

trapman said:


> labels are still so familiar lol Should have redesigned a bit more


thats the point mate.

gets everyone excited and willing to spend on an unknown lab, just incase.


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> The Tren looks a lovely colour.


tren addict


----------



## drabux (Mar 15, 2015)

DNP was excellent. Not had a good experience with the Test.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

trapman said:


> labels are still so familiar lol Should have redesigned a bit more


mate there so similar that the counterfeit stickers still have dhacks on them lol


----------



## Fferrier893 (Nov 4, 2015)

:thumbup1:


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

> mate there so similar that the counterfeit stickers still have dhacks on them lol


HA!!! i dint see that lol Funny as fook lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

trapman said:


> HA!!! i dint see that lol Funny as fook lol


so what are we saying? That something is iffy! Would you say wait for reviews before jumping in? I'm happy with my current lab so why change to an unknown I suppose!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Hs1988 said:


> Brand new lab im trying out from a source I trust so will give it a bash and keep this post updated have some tren ace test prop and tbol will be going for 400mg ace 400mg prop and 60mg tbol never tried tbol before so I'm looking forward to see what that brings
> 
> View attachment 118086


 How are you getting on with it mate. Could do with some feed back


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

I just bought some dimenson labs oxys as they kick in quickly just to test the lab out, start them friday and will let you guys know if theyre g2g


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

the t5s are def as good as they were before , off cycle at minute so havent tried anythin else


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Better labs out there tbh


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Obhuan said:


> I just bought some dimenson labs oxys as they kick in quickly just to test the lab out, start them friday and will let you guys know if theyre g2g


 Will you mate bcs I'm thinking of getting the oxy in the next week or two. Cheers


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

oxy2000 said:


> the t5s are def as good as they were before , off cycle at minute so havent tried anythin else


 Using the T5s too and I agree. Nothing comes close to it.


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

latsius said:


> Better labs out there tbh


 Like what?


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Do they do calais?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Digger78 said:


> Do they do calais?


 no but it can be found easily in france


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> no but it can be found easily in france


 Lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dyzz said:


> latsius said:
> 
> 
> > Better labs out there tbh
> ...





latsius said:


> Better labs out there tbh


Time will tell.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Dyzz said:


> Like what?


 Well, considering this guy has been pushing/selling gentech i reckon he might says gentech.....


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

varman said:


> Well, considering this guy has been pushing/selling gentech i reckon he might says gentech.....


 Tbh i was guna say for the same prices as D-ha stuff, shree venkatesh, baltic, dare i say slightly cheaper options are gentech and excel (ppl on this site dont like those as i presume its not on the agenda) , infiniti is another consistent lab that is priced the same as d hacks new stuff,

even the old hacks stuff was decent, clen was the best clen id ever come across but i wouldnt gas up something based on what was good, and again reading through old d hacks threads alot of ppl did complain about inconsistency but thats none of my business, again his clen was the best and presume will be again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are people getting this direct or is it just from resellers?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Are people getting this direct or is it just from resellers?


 I can't imagine it's direct because me or nobody that I know got an email. I think he was only dealing with resellers towards the end last time too.


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

Digger78 said:


> Do they do calais?


 I take it you mean cialis but yes mate they will be brining out cialis along with some other orals in the new year according to my source


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone got more info on these ? My souce just got a load in , migh try there tren to see how it is


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Obhuan said:


> I just bought some dimenson labs oxys as they kick in quickly just to test the lab out, start them friday and will let you guys know if theyre g2g


 Are you a couple Ibs up yet 5 days in now if you started Friday prob too early to say yet but keep us updated


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Are you a couple Ibs up yet 5 days in now if you started Friday prob too early to say yet but keep us updated


 I ran them for 3 days and already started to feel them, obviously to short to really tell but decided to prospone them until the new year so i dont destroy my liver. I'll cruise until then


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Are you a couple Ibs up yet 5 days in now if you started Friday prob too early to say yet but keep us updated


 I ran them for 3 days and already started to feel them, obviously to short to really tell but decided to prospone them until the new year so i dont destroy my liver. I'll cruise until then


----------



## Kevin_Saunders (Apr 25, 2015)

Been on D-bol just over a week @ 60mg per day and people are starting to noticing so I would say these are GTG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Are they going to be doing a pre boost does anyone know?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

All the old range will be back in the new year from what I've heard so that should include pre boost and power stack


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Will accutane be added in the range?


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Are you a couple Ibs up yet 5 days in now if you started Friday prob too early to say yet but keep us updated


 about 2 weeks in now and up a couple of lbs and feeling fuller, im a little bit stronger nothing crazy though. Going to order some of their mega test and will let you know


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

using the test e , started new years day and really kicking in now , and thank god the pip is better than the last time


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I need to check if my source will be getting this back in. Interested in the power stack for sure, the Ultraburn I've still got makes me feel terrible.


----------



## BigH09 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got Dimension Lab dianabol 60 x 20mg and Tren enan 200mg/1ml. Can't get my head around the fact that the tren has an dimension hologram but the dbol has an d-hacks hologram & the tabs aren't stamped at all. Are anybody's other orals stamped in anyway? D-hacks used to stamp them originally I think?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

BigH09 said:


> Just got Dimension Lab dianabol 60 x 20mg and Tren enan 200mg/1ml. Can't get my head around the fact that the tren has an dimension hologram but the dbol has an d-hacks hologram & the tabs aren't stamped at all. Are anybody's other orals stamped in anyway? D-hacks used to stamp them originally I think?


 They obviously had some left over previously..


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Been Using Dimension Labs Test Prop And Mast Prop With Anavar For The Last 4 Weeks.

Making Some Good Gains, This Stuff Good To Go.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

BigH09 said:


> Just got Dimension Lab dianabol 60 x 20mg and Tren enan 200mg/1ml. Can't get my head around the fact that the tren has an dimension hologram but the dbol has an d-hacks hologram & the tabs aren't stamped at all. Are anybody's other orals stamped in anyway? D-hacks used to stamp them originally I think?


 How you getting on with the tren e?


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Got some dimensions var thrown in my order for free off source so hopefully it's good

currently cruising so not using them yet

Using there t5 extreme as a pre workout and it's g2g


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

ryan james said:


> Got some dimensions var thrown in my order for free off source so hopefully it's good
> 
> currently cruising so not using them yet
> 
> Using there t5 extreme as a pre workout and it's g2g


 People always seem to be getting freebies, I never get any! 

I'm on their mast and test too early to tell yet tho...


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

RugbyLad said:


> People always seem to be getting freebies, I never get any!
> 
> I'm on their mast and test too early to tell yet tho...


 Got some Winnie chucked in too mate not to rub it in or nothing

how long you been running the mast and test for


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

ryan james said:


> Got some Winnie chucked in too mate not to rub it in or nothing
> 
> how long you been running the mast and test for


 In fairness my full cycle will be Sphinx test c and Dimensions mast e.

However I've got test p and mast p both Dimensions for a kick start, it will be one week Sunday... so early days yet!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just finished a vail of mega test (pheny, enth, cyp) and I'm like a dog with two dicks constantly. Just started their deca 300 changed from infiniti. I'm confident it's a good little lab going of the test


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BigH09 said:


> Just got Dimension Lab dianabol 60 x 20mg and Tren enan 200mg/1ml. Can't get my head around the fact that the tren has an dimension hologram but the dbol has an d-hacks hologram & the tabs aren't stamped at all. Are anybody's other orals stamped in anyway? D-hacks used to stamp them originally I think?


 Aromasin have dhacks stamped on them.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> It actually says dhacks on most of their tablets still. I've got dimension labs aromasin that say dhacks on them. s**t as well!


 s**t as well as in bad?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> I've just finished a vail of mega test (pheny, enth, cyp) and I'm like a dog with two dicks constantly. Just started their deca 300 changed from infiniti. I'm confident it's a good little lab going of the test


 That Is Interesting Because I Also Changed to Dimension Labs From Infiniti. Did You Change Because The Infiniti Was Bunk? Someone Is Faking That Stuff. There Was A Post On That Ugl Site Saying It Was Tested With No Compound WTF.. Site Says "*Infiniti Ultratest375 *Did not Contain any Active ingredients. Only Oil was found.

Nothin Worse Than Wasting 5 Fkin Weeks..


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> That Is Interesting Because I Also Changed to Dimension Labs From Infiniti. Did You Change Because The Infiniti Was Bunk? Someone Is Faking That Stuff. There Was A Post On That Ugl Site Saying It Was Tested With No Compound WTF.. Site Says "*Infiniti Ultratest375 *Did not Contain any Active ingredients. Only Oil was found.
> 
> Nothin Worse Than Wasting 5 Fkin Weeks..


 Yea I recently read that about ultratest 375 but I did state it may have been a fake and it was before the hologram and sticker seal box with the leaflet in. I do think the genuine newest batches of infiniti are gtg but I also think dimensions will be


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Those test result papers are worthless...there as good as any other persons lab review but written on a detailed spreadsheet.

Anyone can knock something like that up and say what they like.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Those test result papers are worthless...there as good as any other persons lab review but written on a detailed spreadsheet.
> 
> Anyone can knock something like that up and say what they like.


 That Is True, But The Guys A Mod On Boards We Use And I Choose To Trust His Postings, If You Do Not...Great!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> That Is True, But The Guys A Mod On Boards We Use And I Choose To Trust His Postings, If You Do Not...Great!


 That's up to you I don't know him.. there not legit.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> That's up to you I don't know him.. there not legit.


 Dude, You Got Proof That They Are Not Legit? I Know The Guy Behind The Tests, I Know The Guy Posting The Tests They Are Legit, Stop Spreading BS.. Believe The Results Or Choose Not Too.. Thats Your Call...The Guys Involved Are Legit.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> Dude, You Got Proof That They Are Not Legit? I Know The Guy Behind The Tests, I Know The Guy Posting The Tests They Are Legit, Stop Spreading BS.. Believe The Results Or Choose Not Too.. Thats Your Call...The Guys Involved Are Legit.


 I do think the test results are legitimate but it questionable that the infiniti vail was and the report stated that tbf. I did find it slightly concerning bcs I've just got a vail of ultratest in but I'm pretty confident it will be fine with it being the newest batch out with all the security details


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> Dude, You Got Proof That They Are Not Legit? I Know The Guy Behind The Tests, I Know The Guy Posting The Tests They Are Legit, Stop Spreading BS.. Believe The Results Or Choose Not Too.. Thats Your Call...The Guys Involved Are Legit.


 If there legit prove it and I can believe you then.

Where are they tested is it accredited lab?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> If there legit prove it and I can believe you then.
> 
> Where are they tested is it accredited lab?


 WTF! I Dont Give A Flying f**k If You Believe Me Or You Dont. Make Your Own Choice On The Reports, Yours Are Its Bull, Thats Fine, But Dont Post Up The Results Are Not Legit UNLESS You Have Proof That They Are Not, Which You Do Not!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

AsItIs said:


> WTF! I Dont Give A Flying f**k If You Believe Me Or You Dont. Make Your Own Choice On The Reports, Yours Are Its Bull, Thats Fine, But Dont Post Up The Results Are Not Legit UNLESS You Have Proof That They Are Not, Which You Do Not!


 Very Angry today, the tren you are on must work.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Very Angry today, the tren you are on must work.


 No Tren Onboard


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

AsItIs said:


> WTF! I Dont Give A Flying f**k If You Believe Me Or You Dont. Make Your Own Choice On The Reports, Yours Are Its Bull, Thats Fine, But Dont Post Up The Results Are Not Legit UNLESS You Have Proof That They Are Not, Which You Do Not!


 Don't take it to heart

Its well known on here there are lab pushers trying to put down a lab or big up a lab because it is the one place in the U.K alot of people go for advice on which one to go for.

No matter how good or poor quality a lab is there will always be someone bigging it up or putting it down.

A genuinely good lab no matter what criticism will stand the test of time.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Colin said:


> A genuinely good lab no matter what criticism will stand the test of time.


 Cant Disagree With That.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> WTF! I Dont Give A Flying f**k If You Believe Me Or You Dont. Make Your Own Choice On The Reports, Yours Are Its Bull, Thats Fine, But Dont Post Up The Results Are Not Legit UNLESS You Have Proof That They Are Not, Which You Do Not!


 No your correct I don't have proof, there is nothing on the sheet to prove it is and you cant prove it is legit like you claim obviously.

Like I said on my first post it just a piece of paper anyone can put together I'm sure.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Dead lee said:
> 
> 
> > Dead lee said:
> ...


 Then Dont Write The Tests Are Not Legit...

ps Actually I Can Prove The Tests Are Legit But I Have No Motive Too. Im Not Affiliated With Any Of The Labs Tested, Although I Have Used 1 Or 2.. Im As Happy As You Are, For You To Go On Believing What You Choose To Believe.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> Then Dont Write The Tests Are Not Legit...
> 
> ps Actually I Can Prove The Tests Are Legit But I Have No Motive Too. Im Not Affiliated With Any Of The Labs Tested, Although I Have Used 1 Or 2.. Im As Happy As You Are, For You To Go On Believing What You Choose To Believe.


 I don't care what labs are tested there's plenty of others.

Maybe it is legit but I don't believe everything that it thrown out there, at first I thought they were great but then I realised there to easy to manipulate, there's no official stamp.

If you do feel like proving it feel free to do so.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Anyone had much Dimensions yet. Need to top up my Test stash was thinking about the Mega Test 350 or whatever its called.

Anyone got anything good or bad to say about it before I take the plunge. A couple of my go too labs have been pippy and/or felt a bit underdosed lately and considering switching.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Tried their Sib which is fine.

Got Tren A to try and some other bits n bobs.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> WTF! I Dont Give A Flying f**k If You Believe Me Or You Dont. Make Your Own Choice On The Reports, Yours Are Its Bull, Thats Fine, But Dont Post Up The Results Are Not Legit UNLESS You Have Proof That They Are Not, Which You Do Not!


 Strong response I am now 80% more confident in your claims the lab results are legit. :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wouldn't touch with a shiity stick if it's got any connection with the last lab that produced what can only be called overrated tosh.


 Really there tane was s**t but the rest was bang on


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Really there tane was s**t but the rest was bang on


 Hacks accutane was absolute spot on @@! !! And I for 1 are hoping they produce more


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Hacks accutane was absolute spot on @@! !! And I for 1 are hoping they produce more


 They are, will be out in a few weeks according to some sources


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Soooooo, everyone happy with dimension labs then lol? I'm 2 weeks into EQ and Mega test so early days, but signs seem good


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

fermanagh24 said:


> Soooooo, everyone happy with dimension labs then lol? I'm 2 weeks into EQ and Mega test so early days, but signs seem good


 ....sneaks into thread....

Cool username 

....sneaks back out again....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> Hacks accutane was absolute spot on @@! !! And I for 1 are hoping they produce more


 Never used Roche pharma stuff then I take it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

fermanagh24 said:


> Soooooo, everyone happy with dimension labs then lol? I'm 2 weeks into EQ and Mega test so early days, but signs seem good


 I pumped in 10ml of mega test today I'll let you know what happens lol


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Never used Roche pharma stuff then I take it


 I was prescribed it years ago and my source akso has pharma accutane so yeah I think in a good place to judge for myself !!! For me personally worked spot ( get it @!!! ) on obv woukd always prefer pharma grade accutane but it's bloody expensive! !!


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone ran or tested their var ?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Got some DBOL on the way but I've never tried DBOL so...

Gonna stack that s**t with 20mg Superdrol PWO anyone recommend a good DBOL dose to an acne and gyno prone individual? I was thinking 40mg.

Also off topic but I'm currently using Accutane 20mg a day to get rid of acne, is it a horrible idea to use these while on that? I'm thinking if I wait til my Accutane course is finished it's just likely going to make the acne come back but if I use while on accutane then it might prevent it? I don't know.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Got some DBOL on the way but I've never tried DBOL so...
> 
> Gonna stack that s**t with 20mg Superdrol PWO anyone recommend a good DBOL dose to an acne and gyno prone individual? I was thinking 40mg.
> 
> Also off topic but I'm currently using Accutane 20mg a day to get rid of acne, is it a horrible idea to use these while on that? I'm thinking if I wait til my Accutane course is finished it's just likely going to make the acne come back but if I use while on accutane then it might prevent it? I don't know.


 I would NOT stack dianabol with Superdrol....well i would if i was stupid but.....


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

AsItIs said:


> Then Dont Write The Tests Are Not Legit...
> 
> ps Actually I Can Prove The Tests Are Legit But I Have No Motive Too. Im Not Affiliated With Any Of The Labs Tested, Although I Have Used 1 Or 2.. Im As Happy As You Are, For You To Go On Believing What You Choose To Believe.


 Does It Make You Have To Put A Capital At The Start Of Every Word?


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

I found that capital letter crack more annoying than the dribble he's talking about


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sustanation said:


> I would NOT stack dianabol with Superdrol....well i would if i was stupid but.....


 Why specifically?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Why specifically?


 Your liver, taking Dianabol is a 17 alkylated compound it will raise your liver values while you are on it.....and you want to add superdrol pretty much the harshest oral steroid available.....you do the math.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sustanation said:


> Your liver, taking Dianabol is a 17 alkylated compound it will raise your liver values while you are on it.....and you want to add superdrol pretty much the harshest oral steroid available.....you do the math.


 Ah OK. Yeh i'm aware of that.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So are we deeming Dimensions any good for injectables? Or shall I stick to my trusted Sphinx next cycle?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> So are we deeming Dimensions any good for injectables? Or shall I stick to my trusted Sphinx next cycle?


 so much talk about this lab but hardly any reviews, lol. Ppl been talking about it for months now.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Anyone had much Dimensions yet. Need to top up my Test stash was thinking about the Mega Test 350 or whatever its called.
> 
> Anyone got anything good or bad to say about it before I take the plunge. A couple of my go too labs have been pippy and/or felt a bit underdosed lately and considering switching.


 Smooth and well dosed imo I really liked it turned me into a sex fiend lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> Ah OK. Yeh i'm aware of that.


 You can't be that aware if you were thinking about running sdrol and dbol together fcuk me liver failure here we come! that would be HARSH


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> So are we deeming Dimensions any good for injectables? Or shall I stick to my trusted Sphinx next cycle?


 I have a vial of their tren e, if you give me like 2-3 weeks I can let you know how it is for me, was on wildcat tren e but finished it last night so will use dimension next week


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> You can't be that aware if you were thinking about running sdrol and dbol together fcuk me liver failure here we come! that would be HARSH


 Seems to be more commonly stacked with adrol and dosages halved. I've seen it stacked with Dbol though.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

can vouch so far for t5s , test e , tren a all good and less pip

my trainin partner is using the test prop and finding it good but a some pip


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Been on the test p and mast p long enough to say it's definitely g2g.

Muscles are fuller and getting more vascular despite not being particularly lean.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Anyone else running the Test E 250mg?

Just entering my 4th week on it.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nara said:


> I have a vial of their tren e, if you give me like 2-3 weeks I can let you know how it is for me, was on wildcat tren e but finished it last night so will use dimension next week


 How you find wc tren e? I'm just starting week 3 of wc sust/tren e.

Heard Only good stuff regarding wc so giving it a go.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Digger78 said:


> How you find wc tren e? I'm just starting week 3 of wc sust/tren e.
> 
> Heard Only good stuff regarding wc so giving it a go.


 Yeah it should be fine


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is dimension now doing cialis? Really loved hacks cialis


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Digger78 said:


> Is dimension now doing cialis? Really loved hacks cialis


 Yeah, that s**t was leathal.

Hopefully they will be doing it, best I've had.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Anyone else running the Test E 250mg?
> 
> Just entering my 4th week on it.


 Yeh it's good


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, that s**t was leathal.
> 
> Hopefully they will be doing it, best I've had.


 Loved the stuff. I've sourced some hacks but it's 10mg so not sure it's legit stuff as I didn't know they did 10mg tabs.

Defo want some idimension are doing


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Digger78 said:


> Is dimension now doing cialis? Really loved hacks cialis


 Yes they are. Is cialis supposed to make you last longer in bed as well?


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> You can't be that aware if you were thinking about running sdrol and dbol together fcuk me liver failure here we come! that would be HARSH


 There's people who stack 50mg Dbol with 50mg Anadrol, 50mg Dbol 10mg Superdrol wouldn't be any harsher imo.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nara said:


> Yes they are. Is cialis supposed to make you last longer in bed as well?


 Need some of them. None of my sources are stocking them tho


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

oxy2000 said:


> can vouch so far for t5s , test e , tren a all good and less pip
> 
> my trainin partner is using the test prop and finding it good but a some pip


 hey @oxy2000 what dose are you running the T5's at? I've got some arriving today to use in the next couple weeks


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Just ordered their T5's to be used as a preworkout and also some anavar. Won't be using the anavar until my cut but if it is anything like the old hack stuff I will be pleased.


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

I've ordered t5's and T3, I bulk purchased the banned labs clen when it was stopped last year.

Will report back on legitness of T3


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

virgiltracey said:


> hey @oxy2000 what dose are you running the T5's at? I've got some arriving today to use in the next couple weeks


 lol i can only handle a half but im a fruit when it comes to stims


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

oxy2000 said:


> lol i can only handle a half but im a fruit when it comes to stims


 I've had a couple years using clen and D-hacks Ultraburn... but maybe i'll start with half a pill in the morning and on the first day and up it if i need to!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody for what the pills are like these days? They still the thin hard pressed diamond shapes??


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

theyouth said:


> Anybody for what the pills are like these days? They still the thin hard pressed diamond shapes??


 My T3 and T5 Extreme just arrived in the post, they are both pressed circles, not the old diamond or hexagon and there is no lettering stamped into them anymore


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

The cialis is good to go and the ultraburn had me buzzing and sweating all day off half a tab, kills appetite but can still get enough calories in


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Digger78 said:


> Need some of them. None of my sources are stocking them tho


 Do u last longer with cialis?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Still undecided on this lab. Tren is good for sure. I ran 2ml of mega test per week for 4 weeks then injected 13ml over the course of a week and a whole lot of nothing is really happening. I mean that's a fuk load of gear


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nara said:


> Do u last longer with cialis?


 I last long anyway. Being serious I probably have some sort delayed ejaculation issues which at times is a pain for me and nightmare for Mrs so not sure on cialis making you last longer.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Tried 1ml of the mega test Monday, very pippy for me.


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ordered Sphinx Test P and ended up getting Dimension Labs Test P as Sphinx was out of stock.

Running 150mg EOD. I had my 3rd jab yesterday, the Mrs jabbed it in my glute and it feels like I'm dragging my leg with me everywhere I go today, went to get out the car and my leg didn't come with me...Previous two jabs have been in the delts and had a bit of PIP. Nothing unbearable just felt like someone had "knuckled" me in the shoulder.

No noticeable increase in strength yet, a strong desire to be in the gym, don't really want to leave the gym once I'm in there - put this down to placebo of being on the test. I am also sweating profusely during workouts...

Im walking around quite high on life (although this could be because of the ECA as well) Libido is definitely up, the moment I lay eyes on the Mrs I set about thinking how I'm gonna seduce her - She's going to regret ever giving me a pass to jump on the roids again. Also finding the solitude of the mancave behind where I sit all day quite alluring at the moment...could defo nip in there for a cheeky wank!

One strange thing that has happened is I'm having more intense/vivid dreams, I never usually dream, susceptible to sleep paralysis and lucid dreams but "normal" dreams are rare, yet on Monday and Tuesday night I had very clear, vivid dreams that were so peculiar and seemed to go on forever; to the point where I was questioning whether I'd even been to sleep...

Anyways I've waffled on enough, I'll P robably start a log to chronicle this cycle...


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

6 Weeks Into My Current Cycle Which Involves Dimension Labs Test Prop,Mast Prop, And Anavar.

Very Very Impressed. I Usually Run Var At 150mg Due To The Many Labs I Have Used Being So Freakin Underdosed But Dimension Labs Var I Am Running At Just 100mg Per Day. Accurate Dosaging IMO, I Wouldnt Consider Any Other Lab.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> 6 Weeks Into My Current Cycle Which Involves Dimension Labs Test Prop,Mast Prop, And Anavar.
> 
> Very Very Impressed. I Usually Run Var At 150mg Due To The Many Labs I Have Used Being So Freakin Underdosed But Dimension Labs Var I Am Running At Just 100mg Per Day. Accurate Dosaging IMO, I Wouldnt Consider Any Other Lab.


 Thanks for this have been curious about their var. Currently have some for my summer cut.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Thanks for this have been curious about their var. Currently have some for my summer cut.


 Only ever see that guy post on 'dimension' posts, take with a pinch of salt IMO


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Just acquired a tub of their var, will find out


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was a big D Hacks fanboy I understand he got banged up. Is the dimension lab his operation run from nick I.E someone else brewing it. Love the tren it's sound. Done 16 ml of mega test in a week you'd think I'd have big time water retention hard ins a go go but no nothing. All rather weird.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll hit the d Bol next


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Tried 1ml of the mega test Monday, very pippy for me.


 Mines not pippy did 5ml in my delt lol


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

The prop gets my vote. Seems effective and not too much pip.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone tried the Aromasin any opinions would be great


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I was a big D Hacks fanboy I understand he got banged up. Is the dimension lab his operation run from nick I.E someone else brewing it. Love the tren it's sound. Done 16 ml of mega test in a week you'd think I'd have big time water retention hard ins a go go but no nothing. All rather weird.


 Tren Ace or Enan?

I'm 1 week in on 400mg


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm currently using their Sibutrine and it's working a treat.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> Tren Ace or Enan?
> 
> I'm 1 week in on 400mg


 Enanthate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Enanthate


 How much were u taking?

How many weeks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

About 600 mg for three weeks so far front loaded with 800


----------



## Danh90 (Mar 11, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> Just acquired a tub of their var, will find out


 Any stamps on the tabs? I got some today which haven't anything on them just white


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've concluded the mega test is bollox I ran around 2ml a week for four weeks then ran 20ml now in what 14 days. Stuffs gash


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

I really hope this prop ain't bollocks too then...

This is my first test prop cycle and I'm a week in today so I guess I'll give it another week or so to find out if it's legit!


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm really hoping this test prop isn't bollox as well...

Just got to the end of my first week on 150mg EOD. Guess I'll see in the next week or so...


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Gal_56 said:


> I'm really hoping this test prop isn't bollox as well...
> 
> Just got to the end of my first week on 150mg EOD. Guess I'll see in the next week or so...


 Mine was fine


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Just injected Dimensions Tren E, smooth, no pip.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm moving onto dbol 100mg per day lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im going to give their tbol and oxy a bash next cycle. with all the hate the labs getting on here they must be good lol


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

Little update;

This stuff seems to be doing the job, generally feeling really good all the time, like nothing can bring me down.

Also libido is definitely up, it's like rolling back the years, I honestly can't remember the last time I woke up 3 times in the night because of uncontrollable hard ons!

Oh and strength has shot up, PBs during my last two sessions.

Only negative I suppose for me is the PIP, although it's not crippling, it has disrupted my sleep on occasion but that may be because I've not done a cycle for a couple of years so it's like injecting into a virgin muscle again. Also never suffered with PIP before, last cycle was AP Test Cyp and seemed very smooth albeit the gear may have been bunk. Anyways PIP is not debilitating, more an annoyance and hasn't got in the way of anything so far...


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Iv just been offered the choice between dimensions or infinity 50mg var after turning down excel pharma, still not sure on which one too stock up on


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Kevsj said:


> Iv just been offered the choice between dimensions or infinity 50mg var after turning down excel pharma, still not sure on which one too stock up on


 Inifniti is a very reputable lab would have no qualms.

if dimensions var is anything like the old hack stuff it will be amazing.

Id happily use either, would let the cost be the deciding factor.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Gal_56 said:


> Little update;
> 
> This stuff seems to be doing the job, generally feeling really good all the time, like nothing can bring me down.
> 
> ...


 I haven't gotten any PIP off the Tren E, doesn't even fill like I've pinned the next day.


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

Anyone else tried the mega test? What esters is it supposed to be?


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

theyouth said:


> Anybody for what the pills are like these days? They still the thin hard pressed diamond shapes??


 The Ultraburn is crazy, i use 1/2 a tab now as its too much, seems stronger than the old powerstack


----------



## Tinfoilman (Mar 20, 2016)

Read the rules


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tinfoilman said:


> Sorry no


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> Only ever see that guy post on 'dimension' posts, take with a pinch of salt IMO


 Because Its The Only Fkin Lab I Trust At The Moment. I Have Commented On Many Labs In The Past I Have Used.

Sorry Im Not Pimping Your Own Lab...


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

There's many on here who only comment on certain labs , maybe because they get good esults from them !!!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

There's many on here who only comment on certain labs , maybe because they get good esults from them !!!

I don't care if you do sell them as long as they legit! !! Though I don't fall for that fake Infiniti rubbish ...they churned out bunk and had to cover themselves . Hadn't been out long enough for folk to copy them . ( unlike rohm that's Been going for a long time )


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Another thumbs up for Infiniti here, and alliance. I must sell both??? Haha


 Be careful not to get barred on here for suggesting your a source !!! I got barred for saying I can get cheaper kamagra than someone else on here . But I think it's ok if you mention Infiniti :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Obhuan said:


> Anyone else tried the mega test? What esters is it supposed to be?


 I have I liked it it felt at least close to 350mg it's phenyl, enth, cyp and I would defo say the phenyl was present as about 4 days after every pin my libido spiked to even more ridiculous levels


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I have I liked it it felt at least close to 350mg it's phenyl, enth, cyp and I would defo say the phenyl was present as about 4 days after every pin my libido spiked to even more ridiculous levels


 One guy says he took 20ml in a couple weeks and got nothing and another says it's well dosed!

Only on uk-muscle!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

sen said:


> One guy says he took 20ml in a couple weeks and got nothing and another says it's well dosed!
> 
> Only on uk-muscle!


 I know mate I take the 20ml in two weeks with a pinch of salt. If I thought it's was s**t I'd say I persanally like the stuff it neither here nor there to me what other ppl think of it. I'm using Infiniti ultra test at the min Bcs the mega test was out of stock and dimensions deca and that seems gtg aswell


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I know mate I take the 20ml in two weeks with a pinch of salt. If I thought it's was s**t I'd say I persanally like the stuff it neither here nor there to me what other ppl think of it. I'm using Infiniti ultra test at the min Bcs the mega test was out of stock and dimensions deca and that seems gtg aswell


 If you took a load and thought it was s**t, you'd probably not take any more, would you. Got nothing off 10ml... Still nothing off 20. 100ml down and still no good!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

sen said:


> If you took a load and thought it was s**t, you'd probably not take any more, would you. Got nothing off 10ml... Still nothing off 20. 100ml down and still no good!


 Yea no sh!t I started this blast on 3ml pharmak test 400 and I honestly felt like I was still on a TRT dose I fcuked it straight off


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

sen said:


> One guy says he took 20ml in a couple weeks and got nothing and another says it's well dosed!
> 
> Only on uk-muscle!


 He Took 10ml Per Week... Yeah Ok... Gotta Love Trolls..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AsItIs said:


> He Took 10ml Per Week... Yeah Ok... Gotta Love Trolls..


 16 I think in first week! 10ml in a day. Did 5ml in one delt.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

AsItIs said:


> He Took 10ml Per Week... Yeah Ok... Gotta Love Trolls..


 That was me I did 20ml of tren and 20 ml of mega test over a ten day period. It works strength is up I'm leaning out etc I think the tren is decent the test is mediocre


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sen said:


> 16 I think in first week! 10ml in a day. Did 5ml in one delt.


 Yeah if I remember correctly it was 3ml of mega test and 2ml of tren a bit much for a delt really


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That was me I did 20ml of tren and 20 ml of mega test over a ten day period. It works strength is up I'm leaning out etc I think the tren is decent the test is mediocre


 Surprised you're still functioning!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea no sh!t I started this blast on 3ml pharmak test 400 and I honestly felt like I was still on a TRT dose I fcuked it straight off


 Why you've paid for it its sterile just pump it in.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sen said:


> Surprised you're still functioning!


 I felt a bit weird for a few days like I'd overdone it, but I'm all good now! Will definitely get some more probably stick to 1g a week of tren and 5ml of mega test a week


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Why you've paid for it its sterile just pump it in.


 Oh yea I did pin it all what I meant was I didn't reorder any more pharmak and won't ever again but naturally I still pinned it lol it wasn't totally bunk but I'd say severely under dosed


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Oh yea I did pin it all what I meant was I didn't reorder any more pharmak and won't ever again but naturally I still pinned it lol it wasn't totally bunk but I'd say severely under dosed


 Oh right sorry I misunderstood must be the tren Lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Are they going to be doing a pre boost does anyone know?


 I've just got some left over hacks preboost thrown in to an order of my source and fcuk me I love the stuff they give you a real kick up the backside after a day at work before training. I hope they start doing them too!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I've just got some left over hacks preboost thrown in to an order of my source and fcuk me I love the stuff they give you a real kick up the backside after a day at work before training. I hope they start doing them too!


 Even more of a kick when fasted in the morning :thumb


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Even more of a kick when fasted in the morning :thumb


 I had 3 the first time I used em I thought I'd had an E lol. 2 is more than enough. Yea I bet they do in the morn on an empty stomach. I do feel a slight crash of em though but it's worth it


----------



## virgiltracey (Jan 14, 2014)

Dimensions T5 update... pretty bloody strong!

I'm taking one in the morning fasted and I've got a decent stream of energy afterwards... absolutely kills your appetite though! I'm having to really motivate myself to get some food in, otherwise the T5's make me not fancy it at all and usually my appetite is off the chart!

Still not sure if it is proper eph in it but the sib in it is very potent.

As for the T3, I'm assuming it's working as I have been able to lean down even further without cutting my calories even more and i'm running pretty warm body temp wise, which is a good sign!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I would love to get my hands on some of the ultraburn


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

would love to get my hands on some of the ultraburn


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jabbed 1.5ml of their Test Prop last night and almost instantly had a coughing fit that lasted about 10 mins to the point where the Mrs started flapping about wondering if I was okay.

I though this was more of a tren side? Also it's something I've never experienced after a shot of test (admittedly this only my second cycle so not a seasoned vet). Anyone else had this?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Gal_56 said:


> Jabbed 1.5ml of their Test Prop last night and almost instantly had a coughing fit that lasted about 10 mins to the point where the Mrs started flapping about wondering if I was okay.
> 
> I though this was more of a tren side? Also it's something I've never experienced after a shot of test (admittedly this only my second cycle so not a seasoned vet). Anyone else had this?
> 
> View attachment 124014


 It can happen with any injectable, it doesn't have to be tren. You got oil in a vein and that's the result.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yea can happen any injectable , thou when mrs hears my coughin , she asks ' aw no , ur not takin tren again are you ?' lol im a moody ****er on tren lol , hence reason i never take now


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the ultraburn


 Running it at the mo its potent stuff gtg imo

it turns my skin a slightly darker tanned looking colour and gives me a killer buzz


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Running it at the mo its potent stuff gtg imo
> 
> *it turns my skin a slightly darker tanned looking colour* and gives me a killer buzz


 I noticed this too, people were asking if I'd been smashing the sunbeds and I genuinely hadn't.

Was using their Clen and am still jabbing their Test Prop.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Can any one give feed back on these before I order?

oral Winnie

test prop

tren ace

clen (do they even do them)


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

jayDP said:


> Can any one give feed back on these before I order?
> 
> oral Winnie
> 
> ...


 I've been using their Prop and it seems to be doing the trick, noticable increases in size and strength. Libido went through the roof.

Used their Clen as well and defo Clen in there as at 160mg I was an anxious, rattling mess fearing my insides we're going to become outsides and that the fireplace was going to fall down - I took it down a tab after that and was fine. Just shakes and a bit jittery.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

AngryBuddha said:


> All the facebook labs are only good for making a fryup with


 x 3


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

can anyone comment on the winny??

been running it 50mg two weeks now and not really seeing the effects I thought I would.


----------



## SpartanXL (May 15, 2016)

Are they making Afterburn (D Hacks Lab/dimensions)? Trying to track down afterburn, but not much luck. any adivce?


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

anyone using the Rip 200, if so, any good?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Using their accutane, t3 and ultraburn. Accutane im only doing a low dose but lips as dry which is a good sign. T3 I was only sweating a bit in the beginning but those sides subsided quick. Ultraburn no effects apart from suppressed hunger, not getting a buzz or anything like the rest of the people are talking about. Feel completely normal without too bad of hunger.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

SpartanXL said:


> Are they making Afterburn (D Hacks Lab/dimensions)? Trying to track down afterburn, but not much luck. any adivce?


 "Ultraburn" you mean! And yea they do them mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Do they do a ttm not seen it on any lists


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Had the T3 but god knows what was in as found it did sod all even if I ramped it up to stupid dosages, well up for trying ultraburn or the pre work out they did before


----------



## lewisssss (Jun 1, 2016)

Can't find dimensions anywhere? Someone please PM a link?


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Shredzz said:


> anyone using the Rip 200, if so, any good?


 Been using it. Defo becoming a bit of a fruit loop again, so tren is there. Strength is up hunger is mad, sweating like a c**t. Basically yeah its probably best rip ive done, never did hacks rip before. Only ever done 1ml rip in past...2ml is way forward.

Be warned pip can be a bit bad. I've had one REALLY bad shot where I think I almost caused an infection - mightve hit something.

I've been using rip for 20 days odd...var for 14 and winny for about 10. Feeling veiny everywhere and pumped so something is working


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

Ljb said:


> Been using it. Defo becoming a bit of a fruit loop again, so tren is there. Strength is up hunger is mad, sweating like a c**t. Basically yeah its probably best rip ive done, never did hacks rip before. Only ever done 1ml rip in past...2ml is way forward.
> 
> Be warned pip can be a bit bad. I've had one REALLY bad shot where I think I almost caused an infection - mightve hit something.
> 
> I've been using rip for 20 days odd...var for 14 and winny for about 10. Feeling veiny everywhere and pumped so something is working


 Pleased to hear this man, just got their var  good luck with the cycle


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Shredzz said:


> Pleased to hear this man, just got their var  good luck with the cycle


 let me know how you get on bro


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Deffo up for the Ultraburn, the old stuff was great, priced the same?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Hate to bring a thread back from the dead but is this lab still producing?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

godspeed said:


> Hate to bring a thread back from the dead but is this lab still producing?


 Yes very much so


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Yes very much so


 Better get to work then. Email only?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

godspeed said:


> Better get to work then. Email only?


 I think it a network of resellers. I haven't heard of any retail trade direct


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Duno why replies has come up in a quote. New forum gives me head ache. Anyways.. cheers bro!


----------



## Garleader (Oct 1, 2012)

havering said:


> Had the T3 but god knows what was in as found it did sod all even if I ramped it up to stupid dosages, well up for trying ultraburn or the pre work out they did before


 Exactly this. Felt sod all of their T3.

Had there clen as well, could knock them back like smarties and barely felt any sides and usually am very sensitive to clen. Rohm Thermo Lipid had me cramping up like I've got Cerebral Palsy. I had two tubs of their clen, the round tabs and the shields.


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

The above post is mine. I've revived an old account I didn't realise I had! Can't delete the post. Was going to repost under this account.

In any case my source only has Dimensions var, given the T3 and Clen seem incredibly under dosed I am wondering if anybody has any experience of the var?

Might seem crazy that im considering Dimensions given experience with their orals however I ran their Test Prop and thought it was great.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Garleader said:


> Exactly this. Felt sod all of their T3.
> 
> Had there clen as well, could knock them back like smarties and barely felt any sides and usually am very sensitive to clen. Rohm Thermo Lipid had me cramping up like I've got Cerebral Palsy. I had two tubs of their clen, the round tabs and the shields.


 Bizarrely I did exact the same thing after their T3 were like tic-tacs, went on Thermo Lipid, T3 was without a doubt bunk as bunk, not even under dosed, it had no dose


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

havering said:


> Bizarrely I did exact the same thing after their T3 were like tic-tacs, went on Thermo Lipid, T3 was without a doubt bunk as bunk, not even under dosed, it had no dose


 I'll be hunting down some Thermo Lipid again.

Definitely will not be going anywhere near Dimensions T3 or Clen.


----------



## BryBry (Nov 23, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> I've just finished a vail of mega test (pheny, enth, cyp) and I'm like a dog with two dicks constantly. Just started their deca 300 changed from infiniti. I'm confident it's a good little lab going of the test


 Do you know how much phen,enth and cyp it is that makes up the 350mg/ml? and how was the pip?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BryBry said:


> Do you know how much phen,enth and cyp it is that makes up the 350mg/ml? and how was the pip?


 150, E. 150, C and 50, PP mate


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've used there Ultraburn and found it good, buzzing my tit's off.

But also used there sibutramine, total shite did absolutely nothing, total waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

mrproc said:


> Do they do a ttm not seen it on any lists


 They don't do blends apart from a test blend and a rip blend


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

billy76 said:


> I've used there Ultraburn and found it good, buzzing my tit's off.
> 
> But also used there sibutramine, total shite did absolutely nothing, total waste of money in my opinion.


 I've heard a few say that about their sib now


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

https://uglnewsletter.com/2016/09/21/dimension-labs-lab-test-results/


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Fina said:


> https://uglnewsletter.com/2016/09/21/dimension-labs-lab-test-results/


 Saw this on fb and I don't believe it tbh, unless is was tested by simec. @Pscarb what's your opinion on this?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Gal_56 said:


> I'll be hunting down some Thermo Lipid again.
> 
> Definitely will not be going anywhere near Dimensions T3 or Clen.


 Odd. I'm using their T3 and it's working for me.

Main fact. I've not had anything less than good from Dimentions


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

elliot1989 said:


> Saw this on fb and I don't believe it tbh, unless is was tested by simec. @Pscarb what's your opinion on this?


 Well according to that, whoever runs that page and does the testing, is a moderator on this forum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

elliot1989 said:


> Saw this on fb and I don't believe it tbh, unless is was tested by simec. @Pscarb what's your opinion on this?


 Without seeing the tests it's hard to say if it is genuine or not but without the actual test it's just words on a web page


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Utter bs at ones saying there t3 in bunk. And even said the clen does nothing ha ha it's always been the strongest clen on the market even though they no longer make it

the t3 is 100% my bloods proved this. A lot of people don't even no what to feel from t3. I had the same thing when a girl asked in the gym she was taking uni Pharma t3 100mcg per day. Was legit stuff. She binned them coz she wasn't getting any sides. (Thinking bunk) Most people don't get any sides/feel from t3 except rise in temp. Or there on other gear as well so hard to feel the affects. But it will be working!! To many idiots don't no what there taking and what to expect.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

On the sibutramine front I can confirm there not as strong as the old hacks sib! They was massively over dosed! I have Pharma grade sib 15mg and can't feel anything from 1 tab. 2 tabs it feels like the 1 of the old hacks ones witch means there old sib must of been 30mg!

Dimension sib need 2 tabs as well . So I am guessing this time it's dosed as it's meant to be and not over


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Just noticed them lab test results that was done. Sib 18mg so that confirms it's not like 30mg anymore it's closer to the label mg.


----------



## BenjiBrahh (Oct 10, 2016)

anyone used their anavar?


----------



## Typer71 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have just purchased some dbol 60x20mg by dimension labs has any body got any information on them please.....


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Obhuan said:


> I ran them for 3 days and already started to feel them, obviously to short to really tell but decided to prospone them until the new year so i dont destroy my liver. I'll cruise until then


 FCK ME DEAD LOL haha


----------



## Typer71 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes so they must be OK always dubvius about taking dbol but had some good feed back so going to start taking 3 a day tomorrow ?


----------



## BenjiBrahh (Oct 10, 2016)

anyone used their winstrol?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone using dimensions test p? I've heard it very smooth with little pip. Any reviews?


----------



## V8mcl (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone ran their anadrol?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

V8mcl said:


> Anyone ran their anadrol?


 me, good stuff


----------



## V8mcl (Dec 13, 2015)

Nara said:


> me, good stuff


 Nice one, was that at 50mg a day and how long for?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Prop for me is a killer! But saying that my bro said it's pip free same vial! All prop I have used kills me. I think it all depends on the person with prop.

Have even used Pharma prop that was a killer so I can't use anything with prop init


----------



## BenjiBrahh (Oct 10, 2016)

BenjiBrahh said:


> anyone used their anavar?


 just finished 6 weeks of their var, not amazing, slight strength increase and minimal at burning belly fat.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BenjiBrahh said:


> just finished 6 weeks of their var, not amazing, slight strength increase and minimal at burning belly fat.


 Anavar isn't a fat burner.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BenjiBrahh said:


> just finished 6 weeks of their var, not amazing, slight strength increase and minimal at burning belly fat.


 *facepalm*


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

6 weeks imo not long enough. Also depends on the dose?

Minimal fat burning lol

newbie anavar users expect way to much from anavar. And if your not lean enough then don't bother using it.

There was a lad in my gym must of been about 16 stone fat. No muscle eating anavar like skittles complaining he wasn't feeling anything from it :crazy:


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

nickc300 said:


> Anyone using dimensions test p? I've heard it very smooth with little pip. Any reviews?


 Nick, Used The Test P A Few Times, Highly Rate It.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyone used Dimensions Mast E , or how is the Dimensions stuff latley ?

Getting a good deal on it compared to other brand Mast and might get a vial or 2.


----------



## SpartanXL (May 15, 2016)

Ordered the Dimensions Ultraburn from 2 different reputable resellers and pretty much the same results. nothing. the Dhacks actually gave me the zip and the appetite curb which was awesome. Dimensions, i can't even tell i'm taking it.

Anyone else have these results? kinda disappointed as it was my go to for those low energy or high craving days.


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

I'm using their anavar. 50mg Ed. Not feeling much tbh


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

SpartanXL said:


> Ordered the Dimensions Ultraburn from 2 different reputable resellers and pretty much the same results. nothing. the Dhacks actually gave me the zip and the appetite curb which was awesome. Dimensions, i can't even tell i'm taking it.
> 
> Anyone else have these results? kinda disappointed as it was my go to for those low energy or high craving days.


 My Wife Is Using The Latest Batch Of Ultraburn Right Now And She Has Lost 9lb In 2 Weeks... She Has Had More Focus And Energy Than Ever Before, These Ultraburns Have Helped Keep Her In Keto, Which She Has Never Managed To Stay In Before.

I Tried Half A Tablet The Other Week To Keep Me Awake On A Long Drive Abroad And Felt Like I Was Whizzing My Tits Off.

They Are Potent, No Agenda Here....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone got the ingredients?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

AsItIs said:


> My Wife Is Using The Latest Batch Of Ultraburn Right Now And She Has Lost 9lb In 2 Weeks... She Has Had More Focus And Energy Than Ever Before, These Ultraburns Have Helped Keep Her In Keto, Which She Has Never Managed To Stay In Before.
> 
> I Tried Half A Tablet The Other Week To Keep Me Awake On A Long Drive Abroad And Felt Like I Was Whizzing My Tits Off.
> 
> They Are Potent, No Agenda Here....


 do you know the ingredients?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I used the old Dhacks Tbol which I found horrible. My core temp sky rocketed and gave me pretty bad sides with very little effect in the gym.

I swear I developed restless leg syndrome since using it. Lol


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

How did you guys find the t5, they do f all for me, double expresso does better job,


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> do you know the ingredients?


 •Ultraburn contains:
10mg yohimbine hcl
30mg dmaa
10mg Synephrine hcl
200mg caffeine
15mg sibutramine


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ray-2017 said:


> How did you guys find the t5, they do f all for me, double expresso does better job,


 I used their old t5 extreme and it was s**t. Ultraburn was another level and I used my left over d hacks in my last cut. Looks like the formula hasn't changed since either.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been using the Dimensions sib for the last 2 weeks and they are legit. I'll be starting the Var in October so hopefully that will be as good as well.


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I used their old t5 extreme and it was s**t. Ultraburn was another level and I used my left over d hacks in my last cut. Looks like the formula hasn't changed since either.


 Cheers Ross. So what was in the old t5, the batch I have expires 2018.


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

kelvinseal said:


> •Ultraburn contains:
> 10mg yohimbine hcl
> 30mg dmaa
> 10mg Synephrine hcl
> ...


 How did these ingredients compare to clen


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ray-2017 said:


> Cheers Ross. So what was in the old t5, the batch I have expires 2018.


 I believe there was one batch that didn't have ephedrine in due to lack of availability and that was the batch I had haha. Haven't got them now or I'd have checked to compare.


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

That must be what I have lol, iv used ephedrine and know how it's feels instantly, black coffee does a better job than these dimensions t5


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

hey guys, any input about their primo ?


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

supertesty said:


> hey guys, any input about their primo ?


 Wouldn't risk it mate. Find a better lab for primo


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone used they're test e 250 recently? Am thinking about getting a couple of vials.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 26, 2016)

Halfwaythru said:


> Has anyone used they're test e 250 recently? Am thinking about getting a couple of vials.


 I've been using their test e for 5 weeks at 1500mg pw. I've gone from 17stone 10lb to 19stone 4lb. It's one of the best I've ever used. I wouldn't be surprised if its well overdosed.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 26, 2016)

nickc300 said:


> Anyone using dimensions test p? I've heard it very smooth with little pip. Any reviews?


 I've used their test p, e and the Mtren/testB blend. All are first class meds mate. The P is completely pip-free.

Im going to start their deca next week but have yet to decide which ester. I'm expecting great things!


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah it will have nothing to do with 1.5g per week .....


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 26, 2016)

MM84 said:


> Yeah it will have nothing to do with 1.5g per week .....


 What will have nothing to do with the 1.5g pw?????


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Halfwaythru said:


> Has anyone used they're test e 250 recently? Am thinking about getting a couple of vials.


 Yes and its gtg


----------



## Fit at fifty (Aug 1, 2017)

I rated all the d hacks originals. But dimensions seem insipid by comparisons

sobutrsmine o can't tell I've taken whereas the original killed my hunger

the t3 and cialis Dbol winstrol andcansvat are Weak in my opinion so I tried another lab and it was better. Really disappointed as they were my go to lab

I've used the dimension sust megatest cyp and test e. Also test prop mast prop mast e and tren e

all ok but not the potency I experienced before in my opinion

ive got their deca to try and I usually blow up on deca so I hope I respond the same


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

MM84 said:


> Yeah it will have nothing to do with 1.5g per week .....


 What does that change? I'm sure if he's at a point where he's running 1.5g test that he's built up to that and would be able to tell if it was underdosed.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 26, 2016)

Fit at fifty said:


> I rated all the d hacks originals. But dimensions seem insipid by comparisons
> 
> sobutrsmine o can't tell I've taken whereas the original killed my hunger
> 
> ...


 Are you just comparing these to the DHacks or another lab you've recently been used?

Personally I'm comparing my results to Baltic, which I ran for years. Dimension is a different level to that lab.


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Gal_56 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jamesy said:


> I've used their test p, e and the Mtren/testB blend. All are first class meds mate. The P is completely pip-free.
> 
> Im going to start their deca next week but have yet to decide which ester. I'm expecting great things!


 If walking around feeling like a horse has kicked you in the arse cheek is what you'd call PIP free then yeh I'd agree...

Otherwise it's definitely absolutely not PIP free. Myself and others that have run it have found it to be quite PIPie if you like. Have run their Test E as well and that wasn't nearly as bad but still worse than other labs.

The results are irrefutably good however. Strength shot up, as well as a considerable and noticeable increase in size. It's also the lab where I feel like I'm on cycle the most...


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 26, 2016)

Gal_56 said:


> If walking around feeling like a horse has kicked you in the arse cheek is what you'd call PIP free then yeh I'd agree...
> 
> Otherwise it's definitely absolutely not PIP free. Myself and others that have run it have found it to be quite PIPie if you like. Have run their Test E as well and that wasn't nearly as bad but still worse than other labs.
> 
> The results are irrefutably good however. Strength shot up, as well as a considerable and noticeable increase in size. It's also the lab where I feel like I'm on cycle the most...


 No mate, I call PIP- free being PIP- free. No pain associated with being kicked by a horse at all. That's the same with any of my pals. The MegaTest, however is a different story!

If it's the lab that produces the most noticeable events then it sounds like it's clearly the most effective gear you have used, PIP or no PIP!!!

When various bits of Pharma gear were accessible 20+ years ago I found pretty much all test dosed at 250mg to be nippy. I remember Portuguese and Paki Sust would almost always prouduce terrible PIP alongside the test-flu.


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Been using dimensions sib on this dnp run and it's helped a great deal with reducing carb cravings and not going crazy on calories.

have ultraburn there but not used it yet, will probably use it in my 2nd week post DNP


----------

